# The Pisano Brothers Corvair



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

... the Pisano Brothers 1969 Corvair funny car, owned by Joe and Frank Pisano, driven and destroyed by Sush Matsubara (the original Kamikaze Kid)


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job!! I love that era of Funny Cars......


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

That's wild, and looks amazing


----------

